# How do u band a pigeon?



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes i know more questions, but....

How do you band a pigeon? I have a vague idea of how to do it to budgies, and on young birds.

How do u band an fledgling pigeon, or can't i cause they're too big?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lisa, 

Baby pigeons are banded between the 5th and 7th day of life, after that it's too late. You can however purchase snap on bands in different colours for older birds


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lisa

Foys stock clip on bands with numbers

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/misc_bands/index.html

Cynthia got some to distinguish the ever increasing group of white pigeons (from the UK equivalent: http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.165/ ) and the rescue releases.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They also have spiral bands on the market that you put on at any age, just release and they role right back up on the birds leg. They are made of coiled plastic.

check: www.siegelpigeons.com


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Would spiral bands be likely to catch on something (string?)?


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

How soon can i let them fly free? Fudge is dying to get out of the cage. When i'm feeding them i have to keep my spare hand blocking the entrance or she'll bolt for freedom.


----------

